# 原从歺作



## Skatinginbc

《康熙字典·烈》 列烈二字原从歺作
請問: "原从歺作" 的 "作" 是什麼意思?


----------



## retrogradedwithwind

就是原从歺。


----------



## Skatinginbc

"作"無義, 虛詞??


----------



## retrogradedwithwind

原从歺写。


----------



## Skatinginbc

那樣 (作 = 寫) 還是怪怪的，好像蛇長了八字腳 (不但多餘，還有礙行走).


----------



## NewAmerica

Skatinginbc said:


> 《康熙字典·烈》 列烈二字原从歺作
> 請問: "原从歺作" 的 "作" 是什麼意思?



 我的推测：《汉典》解释歺为“歹”的今字；同“歹”。所以”列烈二字原从歺作“即为”列烈二字原从歹作“，意为这两个字是在歹的基础上进一步构字或创作而成。所以”作“为"构建”或“创作”之义。

 （我无意复兴古文字学，所以未作严格考证，仅供参考）


----------



## Ghabi

One should have consulted the printed edition of the book first, before making any guess.


----------



## Skatinginbc

《汉典》: 《海篇》音滂。沗字下从水作，與沗字異。
作 does not seem to be a typo, since we can find multiple examples of it.  It apparently functions as a noun like the 部 in 从水部 (syntactically parallel to 从水作).  I agree with NewAmerica that 作 means "form, construction" here.


----------



## darren8221

作 to me means "is morphologically equivalent to / is interpreted as （可以看成）." See the research on this word.


----------



## Skatinginbc

Thanks for your reply, Darren, but I think your 作 is not in the same context as mine and therefore they do not mean the same.


----------



## Ghabi

One can read the scanned printed version here. The entry of 烈 ends with the words 【說文】本作X.


----------



## Skatinginbc

Thank you, Ghabi, but I'm asking about the 作 (in red) in the following sentences (underlined):
《汉典》: (《說文》本作X。) 列烈二字原从歺作。
《汉典》: 備考：《海篇》音滂。沗字下从水作，與沗字異。
I understand those sentences do not belong to the original 《康熙字典》 as you have kindly pointed out in #7 and again in #11, and they were obviously added by an unknown commentator.  It seems that the 从X作 construction is "intended" or considered "normal" to the commentator since it shows up in various occasions and therefore does not appear to be a typo.  Here is my question:  What does 作 mean in the commentator's 从X作 construction (a construction that might be dialectal or even idiosyncratic)???


----------



## Ghabi

The formulaic phrase in philology is 从A作B. If one only sees 从A作, then a character B must be missing. In an e-text it's presumably due to a Unicode problem.

For the phrase 列烈二字原从歺作 to make sense (whoever wrote it), two more characters are needed after 作 (this and this). And of course here 歺 is also a typo (should be this).


----------



## Skatinginbc

Words missing--That makes sense.  Thanks for your help, Ghabi.


----------

